# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам билеты в Оперный на Лебединое озеро 27.07.19

## alexko

Один билет
Отличное место
Ложа бельэтажа 15, ряд 0, место 3
Без сервисного сбора по 480 грн
0633387639 Алексей

----------


## itssmith

Продано? Любое обновление?
С Уважением: custom xl mouse pads in UK

----------

